# My 90 Gallon and 40 Gallon



## VPM3 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi guys im fairly new to aquaria and thought i would post a few pics of my tanks. I have been in the hobby for a little over a year and loving it so much. 

Anyway enjoy the pics there not the best but this is my first thread of my tanks


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

I can't stand it that your tanks are so darn clean!  Tell us what your using for filtration. Nice THR. 

The Ngara flametail and the Intermedius look amazing! 

Great show tank and keep up the good work. When does the next tank come in? Give biotope a try for your next tank project. Just an idea.


----------



## VPM3 (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words David. 

Well my filtration started with the Rena XP4 for a few months, I didnt like that filter but the price was appealing. I shortly changed to the big Eheim 2080. Then I found it a chore to put new carbon in it. So i added a Aquaclear 110. The aquaclear is so easy to clean out and add new carbon so i was happy with the decision. While running the 110 i can clean out the 2080 every 3-4 months. Even at that its not that dirty. Im so picky i have to have crystal clear water all the time. I am also using a UV sterilizer.

125 gallon will come in time. Gotta get the wife in a good mood


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

I just ordered my 125g tank and sucks to wait. Anyways, where did you get your THRs, they lok nice.


----------



## VPM3 (Aug 9, 2012)

lemuj said:


> I just ordered my 125g tank and sucks to wait. Anyways, where did you get your THRs, they lok nice.


Congrats on the 125. Im planning on up sizing but gotta wait a bit. I know how it is sucks to wait.

The THR in the middle and bottom left I bought of Moe from Captain Cichlids. The one on the top left I got with some other rocks i bought on Kijiji.

Its hard to find nice show pieces here in Canada.


----------

